# Betrug über Ebay-Kleinanzeigen



## NexusOne (15 September 2021)

Hallo zu später Stunde,

ich habe Ende August einer Person via Ebay-Kleinanzeigen 570 € für ein Hifi-Produkt überwiesen. Es waren zahlreiche Bilder, sowie eine umfangreiche Beschreibung vorhanden und das Ggü. schrieb auch fehlerlos auf deutsch. Eine Sendungsnummer habe ich und auch die Zieladresse ist die richtige, jedoch steht nun schon seit einer Woche, dass das Paket für den Weitertransport vorbereitet wird. Aufgegeben wurde es in der unten verlinkten Packstation. Nach so langem Stillstand ohne Veränderung habe ich gegoogelt und bin eben auf Folgendes gestoßen:









						Betrug mit Irrläufer-Paketen aus DHL-Packstationen aus der Region Berlin
					

Fiese Betrugsmasche bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen: Aus der Region Berlin werden DHL-Pakete via Packstation abgeschickt, die anschließend durch Deutschland irren. Der Absender adressiert die Pakete absichtlich falsch.




					www.paketda.de
				




Man hätte das Gerät auch vor Ort testen können, was jetzt wie ich weiss natürlich nicht gestimmt hat, denn dabei ging es nur darum Vertrauen zu erwecken. Sicher könnte es theoretisch Probleme bei der DHL geben, doch weil der Abholort am anderen Ende von Deutschland gewesen wäre und der Betrüger das Paket meist auf dieser Packstation aufgibt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass ich auch Opfer jenes Betrügers bzw. jener Bande wurde. Nun hätte ich ein paar Fragen:

- Sich an DHL bzgl. Nachforschung zu wenden, bringt vermutlich nichts, wenn jetzt der Verdacht naheliegt, dass es sich um einen Betrüger handelt.
- Den Kontakt mit dem "Verkäufer" zu suchen, ist bestimmt ebenso zwecklos.
- Es wird am besten sein sich zuerst an die Hausbank zu wenden und im Anschluss an die Polizei. Oder kann ich auch die Bank überspringen? Oder würdet ihr sicherheitshalber alles versuchen?
- Wie hoch stehen die Chancen, dass man das Geld wieder erhält? Ich scheine ja kein Einzelfall zu sein.

Ich ärgere mich über die eigene Blödheit und bin auch sehr wütend auf diese Person. Ebay-Kleinanzeigen + Banküberweisung birgt ein hohes Risiko. Leider wich die Vorsicht dem Vertrauen und der Gutgläubigkeit. Das zahlt sich eben nicht immer aus. Solltet ihr ev. noch Tipps für mich haben, wäre ich sehr dankbar und würde mich freuen von euch zu lesen.

Glg


----------



## BenTigger (15 September 2021)

Warum fragst du nicht als Erstes mal bei DHL mit der Sendungsnummer an?
Kannst sie dann ja auch auf deinen Verdacht hinweisen. Vielleicht kommt es dann ja noch bei dir an.

Ein Paket von mir lag auch mal etliche Tage in der Paketstation rum und auf Anfrage haben die es dann sofort ausgeliefert.
Begründung war, dass es etwas abseits gelegen hatte und man bitte um Nachsicht wegen der zu der Zeit großen Auftragslage...


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2021)

Dito: hatte ein Paket bei Hermes reklamiert. Innerhalb von zwei  Tages kam der Bote ganz aufgeregt 
vorbei. In dem Fall hatte es sich erfreulicherweise schon geklärt, da das Paket doch aufgetaucht war.


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2021)

NexusOne schrieb:


> 1. Sich an DHL bzgl. Nachforschung zu wenden, bringt vermutlich nichts, wenn jetzt der Verdacht naheliegt, dass es sich um einen Betrüger handelt.
> 2. Den Kontakt mit dem "Verkäufer" zu suchen, ist bestimmt ebenso zwecklos.
> 3. Es wird am besten sein sich zuerst an die Hausbank zu wenden und im Anschluss an die Polizei. Oder kann ich auch die Bank überspringen? Oder würdet ihr sicherheitshalber alles versuchen?
> 4. Wie hoch stehen die Chancen, dass man das Geld wieder erhält? Ich scheine ja kein Einzelfall zu sein.



Es stellt sich mir eigentlich einzig die Frage, an welche IBAN hast du überwiesen?

In solchen Fällen werden Sendungsnummern mit falschen Daten generiert oder falsche Nummern übermittelt, so dass der Verdacht zuerst mal auf DHL oder welchen Zusteller auch immer gelenkt wird.

Zu deinen Fragen antworte ich kurz:

1. DHL - kann man machen, wird aber nicht viel bringen, da du nicht der Absender bist
2. Kontakt zum Verkäufer suchen? Wenn sich aber schon abzeichnet, dass das ein Betrüger ist, dann wird der (wenn überhaupt) auf Gejammer eher nur unverschämt reagieren. Zumeist kommt aber gar keine Rückmeldung, da wegen der Rückverfolgung die eMailadressen schleunigst nicht mehr bedient werden, ab Zahlungseingang.
3.1. Bei der Hausbank kann man einen Recall beauftragen. Kostet zwischen 7 und 25 €, kommt auf die Bank drauf an. Da das Empfängerkonto aber vermutlich bereits geplündert ist und sehr wahrscheinlich ohnehin mit fremden/falschen Daten eröffnet wurde, kommt da nix bei zurück. Aber - vielleicht wurde das Konto ja vor deinem Zahlungseingang bereits gesichert, damit besteht eine winzige Chance, den Betrag wieder zurück zu bekommen - mikroskopisch winzig!
3.2. Anzeige bei der Polizei? Ja, schadet nicht, erhöht die winzige Chance auf Rückgewinnungshilfe durch die Staatsanwaltschaft. Und immerhin liegt ja ein Warenbetrug vor, eine Straftat.
4. ...immer noch nur winzig, gen 0


----------



## NexusOne (15 September 2021)

Besten Dank für eure Reaktionen, das ist sehr nett, vor allem auch dir Reducal. Nein, ich habe leider schon den starken Verdacht, dass es sich um einen Betrugsfall handelt. Ich habe auch schon ein wenig telefoniert und kann ein paar Updates geben:

Zu 1. Da kann ich nichts hinzufügen, genau das wurde mir auch so mitgeteilt. Das kann nur der Verkäufer
Zu 2. Es erscheint nicht mal mehr ein 2. Häkchen bei Whatsapp, auf Telefonate via Whatsapp wird nicht reagiert und beim Mobiltelefon ertönen 3 kurze, tiefere Bieptöne
3. Das werde ich zumindest probieren, wobei mir von der Betreuerin gesagt wurde, dass man so schnell wie möglich, aber besser mit den Dokumenten der Polizei macht, um es der Bank des Betrügers etwas leichter zu machen oder so ähnlich.
4. Das habe ich mir gedacht. Das ist schon ein stolzer Betrag für den kleinen Mann. Ich versuche es.

Etwas fallt mir noch ein:

Soll ich lieber zuerst vor Ort zur Polizei gehen mit allen Infos, die ich habe oder gleich das Online-Verfahren, der Polizei Brandenburg in Anspruch nehmen, weil das geographisch ihr Gebiet und die Beamten vor Ort das sowieso dorthin weiterleiten?

Darf ich denn zumindest IBAN hier bekanntgeben? Falls ja, mach ich das gerne.

Und mit dem habe ich es überhaupt zu tun? Ich gehe nicht von einer Privatperson aus, die das einfach einmal versucht. Ich vermute, dass ist eine semiprofessionelle Bande? Oder gar eine Einzelperson? Falls ja: Ist es denn heutzutage in Deutschland echt noch so leicht Telefonnummer und Iban zu fälschen oder die Daten der Person nicht nachverfolgen zu können? Hat das datenschutzrechtliche Gründe oder sind die einfach so gut, dass es praktisch unmöglich ist?


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2021)

NexusOne schrieb:


> Darf ich denn zumindest IBAN hier bekanntgeben? Falls ja, mach ich das gerne.


Unbedingt, da lässt sich einiges herleiten. Außerdem kann Google die dann spidern wodurch andere Opfer vielleicht gewarnt werden.


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2021)

NexusOne schrieb:


> Soll ich lieber zuerst vor Ort zur Polizei gehen mit allen Infos, die ich habe oder gleich das Online-Verfahren, der Polizei Brandenburg in Anspruch nehmen.


Online-Anzeige ist okay und ausreichend. Hänge dort Bilder/Dokumente/eMail-/WhatsApp-Verkehr an und benenne vor allem die IBAN, das ist vermutlich der einzig brauchbare Ermittlungsansatz.



NexusOne schrieb:


> Und mit dem habe ich es überhaupt zu tun?


Sehr wahrscheinlich wird man das schlussendlich nicht feststellen können, da alle Parameter mit fremden/falschen Daten versehen sind.


----------



## NexusOne (15 September 2021)

Danke, werde ich machen. Die Iban ist DE91 7002 2200 0077 0189 33.


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2021)

NexusOne schrieb:


> DE91 7002 2200 0077 0189 33.



Ein Konto bei der Fidor Bank, mit wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg. Lies mal hier quer: https://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread/18545-unfreiwillige-kontoinhaber/


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ein Konto bei der Fidor Bank,


Die brauchen jeden Cent:








						Kreditinstitut: Vom Vorzeige-Start-up zum Problemfall: Warum die Fidor-Bank so tief gefallen ist
					

Das Münchener Geldhaus galt einst als Vorzeige-Start-up. Heute sieht die Zukunft düster aus. Partner sind enttäuscht, Kunden kündigen. Was ist schiefgelaufen?




					www.handelsblatt.com


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2021)

Der Bericht ist von vor anderthalb Jahren! Zwischenzeitlich ist es ruhig um die Fidor Bank geworden.

Inkriminierte Konten gibt es aktuell vor allem bei der N26 Bank GmbH, solarisBank eG, Postbank, comdirekt (Commerzbank). Natürlich auch bei vielen anderen, neuerdings immer öfter auch bei den sonst so sicheren Sparkassen, insbesondere aber bei Direktbanken/Onlinebanken.


----------



## NexusOne (16 September 2021)

Einen Tag nach meiner Überweisung hat ein User den gleichen Kopfhörer nur in einer anderen Version mit den fast gleichen Initialen abgesehen von einem fehlenden Punkt veröffentlicht. Es ist das einzige Inserat, aber die Smileys sind positiv und das Konto ist schon länger aktiv und hatte wohl schon über Hundert Anzeigen online. Könnte das der gleiche sein? Etwas verdächtig ist das schon, sollte es so sein, dann wäre Tel.Nr. und IBAN durchaus interessant. Trotzdem muss man vorsichtig sein, man kann einen ehrlichen Verkäufer nicht einfach so verdächtigen. Was würdet ihr tun?

Und auch gestern habe ich ein Inserat entdeckt, welches vor 2 Wochen etwas abgewandelt aktiv war. Der Verkäufer verwies auf einen Ebay-Nick mit als Käufer sehr guten Bewertungen. Damals antwortete er. Diesmal schrieb ich, dass ich aus der Nähe bin und den Hörer gerne persönlich abholen würde. Keine Antwort. Am selben Tag, war das Inserat gelöscht. Bestimmt hat wieder jemand überwiesen.

Diese Masche scheint der moderne Bankraub zu sein. Man wird kaum erwischt und wenn, dann ist die Strafe geringer und als Draufgabe lässt sich damit noch mehr Geld generieren. Vermutlich sind das verschiedene Einzelpersonen.

Ansonsten werde ich sicherheitshalber diese Bank kontaktieren. Das macht zwar dann meine durch diesen Recall, nachdem ich die Dokumente der Polizei habe. Eingereicht ist die Anzeige, wegen der Dokumente meldet sich aber erst ein Sachbearbeiter. Sollte mir nahegelegt werden das direkt vor Ort  abzuklären, mache ich das. Ich dachte mir nur, ich eröffne sie dort, wo das Paket aufgegeben wurde.


----------



## jupp11 (16 September 2021)

NexusOne schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer verwies auf einen Ebay-Nick mit als Käufer sehr guten Bewertungen.


Nichts ist leichter als positive Bewertungen zu "kreieren" . Bei Trustpilot z.B werden
   mit Jubelarien die 6- Bewertungen kompensiert. Außerdem wird von Trustpilot selbst eine
verheerende mehrfache ausschließlich Negativbewertung mit  3,.. = befriedigend als Gesamtbewertung angeben.

Bagatellbestellungen sind de facto risokolos. Größere Bestellungen kaufe ich ausschließlich bei bekannten
 Verkäufern oder die ich durch Recherchen als vertrauenswürdig einstufen kann, egal wie toll sich ein Superduperangebot liest.


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2021)

NexusOne schrieb:


> Eingereicht ist die Anzeige, wegen der Dokumente meldet sich aber erst ein Sachbearbeiter. Sollte mir nahegelegt werden das direkt vor Ort  abzuklären, mache ich das. Ich dachte mir nur, ich eröffne sie dort, wo das Paket aufgegeben wurde.


Anzeigen werden zuerst dort geführt, wo der Geschädigte wohnhaft ist und nicht (wie in deinem Fall) dort, wo angeblich ein Paket abgeliefert wurde, das gar nicht in den Zustellumlauf kam. Die Zuständigkeit der Polizei bestimmt nicht der Anzeigenerstatter, ist doch kein Wunschkonzert!

Was den Verkäuferaccount angeht, so wurde der nicht mit Bewertungen gepuscht sondern ist sehr wahrscheinlich als Vorbereitungshandlung zum Warenbetrug gekapert worden. Solche Accounts sind oftmals verwaist und liegen schon länger brach. Die ursprünglichen Accountinhaber bemerken von dem Überfall eher nichts, da zumeist die eMailadresse geändert wird. Außerdem ist nämlich i. d. R. auch der dazugehörige eMailaccount feindlich übernommen, um Umleitungen einzustellen.


----------



## jupp11 (16 September 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> Die ursprünglichen Accountinhaber bemerken von dem Überfall eher nichts, *da zumeist die eMailadresse geändert wird. *


Ist das so einfach, sich einen  Account unter den Nagel zu reissen?  Muß ich mir merken für meine nächste Aktion....


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2021)

Gut, dass du fragst, denn genau wegen deinem Post hatte ich zuvor geschrieben:


jupp11 schrieb:


> Nichts ist leichter als positive Bewertungen zu "kreieren" .



Der NexusOne postet nämlich:


NexusOne schrieb:


> ...das Konto ist schon länger aktiv und hatte wohl schon über Hundert Anzeigen online.





jupp11 schrieb:


> Ist das so einfach, sich einen  Account unter den Nagel zu reissen?  Muß ich mir merken für meine nächste Aktion...



Phishing oder anderer, bösartiger Angriff! Zuerst oder zugleich wird die eMailadresse annektiert und dann diverse Accounts des Opfers. Einfach ist das nicht aber der allgegenwärtige Wahnsinn mit dem klickibunti Internet. Verfügbare Accounts kann man dann beliebig manipulieren oder nutzen, braucht man nur ein wenig kriminelle Energie dazu. Fertig kaufen zur Übernahme kann man alle möglichen Accounts, z. B. auf crimem.....to, ist nur eine Frage des Preises und dazu braucht es nicht einmal das Darknet.


----------



## BenTigger (16 September 2021)

Ja, ganz einfach. 

Zu viele nehmen einfach so komplizierte Passwörter wie:
Das *Jahr* der Heiligsprechung des Heiligen Dominikus durch Papst Gregor den IX!

und wann war das?? na AD 1234


----------



## jupp11 (16 September 2021)

Fiefox macht doch so wunderbare Vorschläge wie z.B aMh701F6qkfqyNE 
sind ganz leicht zu merken und relativ hackersicher wenn kein Quantencomputer eingesetzt wird.

PS: Das Passwort ist leicht modifiziert, also Versuche sind zwecklos....


----------



## NexusOne (16 September 2021)

Oje, dann habe ich einen wirklichen Blödsinn gemacht. Ich habe sie nämlich dort abgegeben, wo das Paket aufgegeben wurde. Ich warte ab, bis sie sich melden. Denn zum gleichen Fall kann ich jetzt keine weitere Anzeige aufgeben. Nicht, dass ich mich noch strafbar mache.

Und über den zweiten Account einfach keine Gedanken machen, weil es sowieso nur eine weitere dieser IBANs und Tel.Nr. wäre?


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2021)

Damit machst du dich nicht strafbar aber den Behörden unnötig viel Arbeit, wo doch am Ende sowieso nix bei raus kommt......


----------



## NexusOne (16 September 2021)

Oje. Das hätte ich vorab fragen sollen. Nein, dort wurde das Paket aufgegeben, ich selbst bin aus dem deutschsprachigen Ausland. Dh es wird hier her gesandt und ich höre vermutlich dann von der Station vor Ort. Wäre ich besser gleich dorthin gegangen. Dumm von mir.


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2021)

NexusOne schrieb:


> Oje. Das hätte ich vorab fragen sollen. .... ich selbst bin aus dem deutschsprachigen Ausland.


Keine Sorge, das ist eh ein Rohrkrepierer. Du hast bezahlt, wurdest vermutlich betrogen und wahrscheinlich wird das niemand aufklären können.


----------



## NexusOne (16 September 2021)

Ja, vermutlich ist das so, nur versuchen muss ich es. So zu tun, als sei nichts geschehen, wäre trotzdem ein Fehler, auch wenn das Ergebnis das gleiche ist.


----------



## NexusOne (15 Oktober 2021)

@ Reducal:

Nochmals besten Dank für deine Hilfe. Ich habe gedacht, ich schreibe hier nochmals rein, weil sich doch noch ein paar allg. Fragen ergeben.

- Der Empfängerbank habe ich die Anzeige übermittelt. Wie vermutet, hat mich die Polizei informiert, das nächste Mal die Anzeige bei der Polizeidienststelle im Wohnort aufzugeben. Bei der Hausbank habe ich ebenfalls die Anforderung auf Rücküberweisung angefordert. Der Betrag von 35 € wurde gegen Ende September abgebucht. Bisher habe ich von Polizei / Staatsanwaltschaft und Bank nichts gehört. Was kann ich aktuell tun? Bei der Polizei nachfragen , macht aktuell vermutlich keinen Sinn, da die Bearbeitung vermutlich deutlich länger dauert? Die Bank werde ich zumindest anschreiben, denn abgebucht haben sie den Betrag schnell, aber dann keine Infos mehr erhalten, auch wenn sie negativ sind. Etwas lästig, dass man da immer nachspringen muss, wenigstens eine kurze Info ist eig. das Mindeste, was man erwarten kann.

- Macht es Sinn noch weitere Handynummern und Bankdaten der Betrüger ausfindig zu machen oder führt zu nichts, weil es keinen Unterschied macht 1 oder 100 eröffnete Handy- oder Kontonummern mit falscher Identität zu haben? Ich möchte nicht die Welt retten oder fremde Betrugsversuche aufklären, doch ich bin sehr stark davon überzeugt, dass das stets derselbe Täter / die selbe Gruppe ist und keineswegs viele unterschiedliche, denn ein Inserat wurde ca. einen Monat danach mit exakt den gleichen Bildern veröffentlicht. Es werden einfach verschiedene Artikel der gleichen 4-5 höherpreisigen Hersteller mit zeitlichem Abstand durchgewechselt, sodass immer mehrere verschiedene Betrugsinserate geschalten sind und pro Betrugsfall eine neue Handynummer und  Kontonummer genutzt, was für den Betrüger schon mit einem gewissen Aufwand verbunden ist.

- Ich habe mit einer Nr. geschrieben, die sogar noch aktiv ist, weil ein nahezu identisches Modell mit nahezu gleichem Nick exakt 1 Tag nach meiner Überweisung geschalten wurde. Diese Nr. wird auch noch verwendet, aber abgesehen davon, dass man beschimpft und ausgelacht wird, kommt nicht viel, sodass es auch zwecklos ist , sich mit dem Betrüger weiter zu unterhalten. Auch nach meiner Info, dass alles bereits angezeigt wurde und ich auch die neue Nr. angegeben habe, wird die Nr. weiter genutzt, was interessant ist, weil meist nachdem ein Betrug vollzogen wurde, die Nr. nicht mehr aktiv und erreichbar ist. Da scheint sich einer ganz sicher zu sein, vermutlich auch deshalb, weil eine Handyortung bei Betrugsfällen wahrscheinlich niemals angewendet wird, da es kein Kapitalverbrechen, sondern nur schwerer, gewerbsmäßiger Betrug ist.

- Welche Tipps kannst du mir sonst noch geben? Bei Homepages einfach das Impressum ansehen und Google bemühen und Bewertungen einholen und Kleinanzeigen einfach nur bar gegen Ware abwickeln für das sie auch vorgesehen sind? 100 %ig kann man nie ausschließen, nicht wieder Betrugsopfer zu werden, aber sobald das mal passiert ist, agiert man doch wesentlich vorsichtiger. Was auch noch eine Möglichkeit ist, ist, dass man dem potentiellen Verkäufer sagt, er soll das Produkt mit einem vom Käufer angegebenen Wort abfotografieren. Dann weiß man wenigstens, dass der Verkäufer das Produkt besitzt, was bei diesen Inseraten praktisch nie der Fall ist, wobei mit Photoshop & Co. das auch nicht ganz sicher ist.

- Sollte man doch einmal bei KA ohne Abholung kaufen wollen, was bei mir jetzt eher nicht mehr vorkommen wird, reicht dann der Käuferschutz aus oder sollte man selbst bei Inseraten mit Käuferschutz vorsichtig sein? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass betrügerische Inserate teilw. auch mit Käuferschutz angeboten werden. Ist es in diesem Fall so, dass das dem Betrüger egal ist und dass dann einfach Paypal anstatt des Käufers der Verlierer ist? Denn dem Betrüger wird das dann egal sein, wer durch die Finger sieht. Er hebt den Betrag ab, nutzt das Konto nicht mehr und somit ist selbst Käuferschutz für den Betrüger eig. kein Problem, oder?

- Wie schütze ich mich am besten als Verkäufer, wenn ich Käuferschutz anbieten möchte? Käufer können ja ebenfalls betrügen und Paypal agiert käuferfreundlich.

Das wäre eig. alles. Mehr fallt mir momentan nicht ein. Einen Betrag ohne persönliche Gegenleistung herzugeben ist das eine, das hat man auch bei einer Geldspende, dass das aber solchen dubiosen Gestalten zu Gute kommt, ist noch wesentlich ärgerlicher. Ich denke auch, dass man sich wirklich davon verabschieden und das einfach als neue Erfahrung inkl. Lerneffekt einstufen und man sich nicht weiter darüber ärgern sollte. Schade nur, dass es so manch anderen noch genau so gehen wird wie mir.


----------



## jupp11 (15 Oktober 2021)

Ein


NexusOne schrieb:


> Man hätte das Gerät auch vor Ort testen können, was jetzt wie ich weiss natürlich nicht gestimmt hat, denn dabei ging es nur darum Vertrauen zu erwecken.


Eine Frage. Wie weit war der Absendeort  entfernt? Bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen mit größeren Beträgen gehe ich ausschließlich  nach dem Grundsatz vor:  Ware mit Besichtigung/Prüfung gegen Cash vor Ort. Schnäppchen oder Sonderpreise sind  es mir das Risiko nicht wert über den Tisch gezogen zu werden. Der Verkäufer kann noch so seriös wirken.

( Vermutlich hat es damit zu tun,  dass ich hier schon etwas länger  mitarbeite ...)


----------



## BenTigger (15 Oktober 2021)

Ein Folgebeitrag wurde von mit gelöscht, da dieser entgegen den Nutzungsbedingungen E-Mail Adressen enthalten hat. Auch oder grade die Interen Mailadressen von Polizeimitarbeitern veröffentlicht man nicht. Spamschutz!


----------



## NexusOne (15 Oktober 2021)

@ BenTigger:

Du hättest wirklich genauer lesen sollen. Das sind beides Fake-E-Mail-Adressen des Betrügers und keine Mail-Adresse der Polizei! So etwas würde ich natürlich nicht hochladen. Oder darf man die Betrügeradressen auch nicht veröffentlichen? Falls nein, mache ich es nicht. Ich wollte nur zeigen welche Antworten man seitens des Betrügers erhält. Hast du den Beitrag noch? Dann kann ich ihn ggf. ohne die Screenshots wieder veröffentlichen.


----------



## jupp11 (15 Oktober 2021)

Kann schon mal passieren. Vorsicht ist die Mutter  der Porzellankiste  

Das Posting ist weg, soweit ich die Forensoftware kenne, gibt es keinen  Papierkorb.
 Poste es   aus dem Gedächtnis  nochmal  ohne  die Screenshots.


----------



## BenTigger (15 Oktober 2021)

NexusOne schrieb:


> @ BenTigger:
> 
> Du hättest wirklich genauer lesen sollen. Das sind beides Fake-E-Mail-Adressen des Betrügers und keine Mail-Adresse der Polizei! So etwas würde ich natürlich nicht hochladen. Oder darf man die Betrügeradressen auch nicht veröffentlichen? Falls nein, mache ich es nicht. Ich wollte nur zeigen welche Antworten man seitens des Betrügers erhält. Hast du den Beitrag noch? Dann kann ich ihn ggf. ohne die Screenshots wieder veröffentlichen.


Ich habe genau gelesen und ich habe die Adressen als mir bekannte Formen der Behörden erkannt.
Deswegen wird das gelöscht. Wir sind da sehr vorsichtig.
Diese Vorsicht hat uns immer geholfen,  das jeder Versuch uns mit Gerichtsverfahren zu zerstören, ins Leere lief.
Und deren Versuche der Abzocker und deren Anwälte gab es viele.

Du kannst die Bilder gerne ohne Adressen, Namen und Telefonnummern wieder einstellen.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2022)

Reducal schrieb:


> wo doch am Ende sowieso nix bei raus kommt......


Manchmal eben doch:


> Polizei verhaftet mutmaßliche Kleinanzeigen-Betrüger​Mit vorgetäuschten Verkaufsangeboten für Konsolen und Grafikkarten sollen die Beschuldigten rund 900.000 Euro eingenommen haben. Mit dem Geld finanzierten die jungen Männer einen luxuriösen Lebensstil.



Quelle: https://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web...rueger-a-5d32abf1-2db0-47df-8064-d5b78f251324


----------

